# List of Everyone's Favourite Bands/Musicians



## Blastoise (Apr 13, 2010)

Pretty self explanatory... what are your favorite bands?
For me its...
1. AC/DC
2. Metallica
3. Van Halen
4. Iron Maiden
5. KISS


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 13, 2010)

Like this:
- System of a down
- Foo fighters
- Metallica
- Nirvana
- Celldweller


----------



## Forstride (Apr 14, 2010)

1) The Devil Wears Prada
2) As Blood Runs Black
3) A Plea For Purging
4) Job For A Cowboy

I couldn't think of a 5th one.


----------



## Dangy (Apr 14, 2010)

1. Megadeth
2. Xentrix
3. Gama Bomb
4. CAKE
5. Billy Talent


----------



## Raika (Apr 14, 2010)

I dunno... I guess it's, in no particular order:

All American Rejects
Bullet For My Valentine
Relient K
L'Arc-en-Ciel


----------



## yuyuyup (Apr 14, 2010)

Soulja Boy, Mystikal (just got outta jail,) that's it


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 14, 2010)

1) In Flames
2)Wintersun
3)Avenged Sevenfold
4)Disturbed
5) Cadacross


----------



## Domination (Apr 14, 2010)

Led Zeppelin
Muse
Iron Maiden
Foo Fighters
Radiohead

I have many more... But these are the main ones.


----------



## dinofan01 (Apr 14, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> Soulja Boy, Mystikal (just got outta jail,) that's it


Can your taste be any worse....


anyways my list.
1. The Beatles
2. M.I.A.
3. Kanye West
4. Lily Allen (Kinda softy but I dont care)
5. Tupac


----------



## Arm73 (Apr 14, 2010)

Favorite bands:
The Brian Setzer Orchestra / Stray Cats
Van Halen
The Beatles

Favorite singer:
Frank Sinatra
Tony Bennett
Adriano Celentano
Julio Iglesias
Michael  Jackson

Go ahead and google those names, probably you never hear it, but are the best of the best and timeless.........


----------



## yuyuyup (Apr 14, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tupac sucks


----------



## Dangy (Apr 14, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've heard of all those names besides Julio Iglesias. :3


----------



## Gore (Apr 14, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as though tastes can be good/bad
but anyways, Beatles good MIA good tupac good so that's 3/5 which is good.


----------



## impizkit (Apr 14, 2010)

Limp Bizkit (New album coming soon)
Korn
Breaking Benjamin
Three Days Grace
Disturbed
Index Case (non mainstream band)
Rage Against The Machine
Linkin Park


----------



## xangelinax (Apr 24, 2010)

Linkin Park, 
Limp Bizkit, 
Alexisonfire, 
Skillet, 
Red,
System of a Down,
Mudvayne,
Lostphrophets,
Pendulum,
Nine Inch Nails
oh theres too many too mention


----------

